# Raw venny?



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've seen different arguments for or against and can't remember all of them. Does anyone feed or not feed raw venison? Why or why not? I'm talking about wild deer shot and butchered by my dad or my brother, nothing store bought. When they process the dear, they always have lots of "stew cuts" which is the tougher meat that isn't tasty enough on it's own like a nice steak or backstrap, but works fine for stews and things like that. Usually we end up throwing it away b/c it sits in the freezer for over a year and never gets eaten. I use it for treats and tracking bait but I cook it in a frying pan. I'm wondering if I can use this raw?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

After a year it should be just fine.
FRESHLY killed: I freeze it first for at least a week. Kacie got sick last year after I fed a fresh heart that I didn't freeze, it was fridged though-about 5 days after my son got it w/ a bow. Not sure if coincidence or what, but I won't do it again. My BIL said he never eats (heart) fresh either, freeze first, old hunter rule.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

I have given my dogs fresh Venison with no issues.... They have even found their own when out on a hike(another predators cache)


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

My crew gets venison, and they LOVE it. I always freeze it (except for the legs which I give as a recreational bone).


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Does the freezing process kill the bacteria???


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I hopefully plan on getting at least two deer this season...one for us and one for the pups. I'm also going to talk to the processor about any unwanted antlers to use as chews for the dogs. 

What about deer organs for OM?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would love to get a few deer in my freezer! Organs, why not? Organic organs!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

From various hunters, I get around 20-25 deer carcasses every year. We have 5 antelope hanging in the garage right now that I get to process tomorrow







. I even got the guys to bag up the stomachs for me this year, yay! I also get the heart, liver, and kidneys. I freeze most of what I get out of necessity, but I feed as much as I can fresh when I get it. It's never caused any problems for us.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I've fed venison to JD (ATB) and to the terriers for the past 5-6 years, but India hasn't had any yet--waiting on a new supply.

I have a student who hunts, but only keeps the meat from the front half--he normally tosses the hindquarters to the coyotes over the hill. I just about had a hissy fit when he said he was feeding the coyotes instead of giving to me for my dogs!







He has said that he will keep and process it for me, including grinding it up and packaging it. Good timing, 'cause I'm down to two pounds of venison. 

BTW, he's going to be butchering some chickens and will keep the extra parts, like necks, for me too.

~Kristin


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

OK I will freeze it for a while first.

I doubt they will save organs for me, sometimes they have to drag deer several miles through a swamp and always gut them first.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You must not feed it, you must send it to Dante


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Or to me! 







My pups need a taste of venison! How about it?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa will take any leftovers too.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Another question...what about deer bones? As in marrow type bones? I just talked to a meet processor here who I think, during hunting season, will give me any of the deer organs/bones I want. I'm going to talk to him next Friday about beef marrow bones, but he mentioned venison as well.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

My brother-in-law just called me. He got two deer and wanted to know if I wanted anything for Jayda. I told him to just bring over what ever is left over after he takes what he wants. Is there anything I should throw away and not use? Should I be concerned about chronic wasting disease?

Thanks!


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

We just got our first deer of the season last week. I took the fresh, still warm, heart & cut it up & fed to the dogs. I've never had any problems feeding fresh kill to my dogs. I get a variety of game all year depending on what is in season. 
They just got raccoon for dinner tonight & LOVED it!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: doxseeShould I be concerned about chronic wasting disease?


I wouldn't feed Brain/Spine to my dog even though I live in a state where none has been found.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

2 years ago we got some fresh venison around this time of year, tried to feed it to the dogs (who are usually chow hounds) and they wouldn't touch it. I actually posted here about it! Have not tried it since, but am thinking about trying again as usually some friends get some this time of year. Still baffles me that they did not eat it??? They had already been eating a variety of raw


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

This thread was helpful for me! My parent's are visiting friends in Colorado and they got two deer over the weekend, I'm really hoping they can bring me back the scraps. Good to know I can feed it safely!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

How long should venison be frozen before it can be fed raw? I'd like to start Jayda on it, but it's only been in my freezer for about 1.5 weeks.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Sooo...mom and dad brought my freezer down yesterday (Yay!!) and inside it were about six packages of ground venison! Dad said they were a little over a year, had some frost bite but figured it would be okay for the dogs. 

They ate it all this morning. I mixed it with some ground turkey, just to make it easier on their tummies, but they seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Lucky dogs!!!

You will find it so much easier to do the 'raw thing' with a large freezer... I LOVE mine and couldn't imagine going back to buying meals 2-3 days at a time.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I was able to do about a week at a time for both dogs, but now I'll be able to do at least a month at a time. Much cheaper as well!


----------

